# After Initial Entry



## farscape80 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello All,

This is my first post on this forum. 

To give a bit of background - I got my 175 PR visa last year ( off-shore). My initial entry date is around 20th Mar, 2011. I made a short trip to Australia in December 2010 for initial entry - for 7/8 days and have since then returned back to work outside australia.

Is my understanding correct that one doesn't immediately need to settle in Australia immediately after initial entry? My visa is valid for 5 years till 2015, so i am hoping to settle in Australia around Jan 2012 - giving me sufficient time to apply for a RRV if required later.

Can the experts kindly advice if i have the facts correct in this case? Was entry into Australia sufficient for visa validation? Are there any requirements like registration with tax authorities etc?

Thank you in advance for your kind advice.

Best Regards


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Your understanding is correct, the initial entry was enough to activate the PR and RRV and the RRV will expire 5 yrs from grant of the 175 visa.

The PR itself never expires (contrary to popular belief) so if you were INSIDE Australia when the RRV expiration happened your PR would still be valid. 

HOWEVER BEFORE you went OUTSIDE Australia again you would need to get a new RRV. The RRV (Resident Return Visa) means: Return to Australia as a Permanent Resident (that is why it's called a Resident Return Visa). 


Whether you need to file depends on the conditions set out by the ATO and have nothing to do with the visa. 



farscape80 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## amit1981 (Jun 18, 2009)

You have already validated your visa. I agree with the above post.


----------



## farscape80 (Feb 16, 2011)

thank you both. Appreciate your responses


----------



## Pauljew (May 28, 2011)

*175 skilled visa entry help*

Hi 

I am in a similar position and just wanted some clarification. 

I applied for my Visa in june of 2009 and got it granted yesterday, so am very excited!!
But due to the fact that the VISA was taking so long my wife and I decided not to wait to start a family, so now we want to wait until we have both the planned children before moving to Aus.

My 175 Visa states that I have to touch down by April 2012 which is not a problem as we visit family in Australia regularly. 
Once activated then we can come and go until March 2016.

So we hope to move permanently to Australia maybe by the end of 2015, which will mean we only have a few months left of this 175 VISA.

If we then stay past march 2016 the visa will run out. So 

1) can we remain in Aus legally past march 2016

2) and if we do wish to leave to say visit my Dad in South Africa for a holiday would we not then be allowed back in.

Thank you for your replies in advance


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

1) you need to apply Resident Return Visa after 2016 (exact date mentioned in visa...i believe)
2) you need to get RRV before 175 visa expiry if you r outside australia...if you are inside then lodge RRV with sufficient time in your hand.

whts tht sufficient time, I can't tell you...may be some expert should comment on tht.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll clarify a bit about the visa running out.

When you got your 175 you got two visas:
1) 175 PR Visa
2) 5 yr RRV

It is (2) the RRV which runs out, so if you are IN AU at the time when that runs out your PR continues as normal. What you must do before leaving AU again is to get a new RRV, the rules for this are based on how much time you spent inside AU, basically if 2 yrs out 5 then you get a new 5 yr RRV, otherwise you can get a 3 month RRV. So that lets you travel outside of AU for that period while preserving your right to return to AU as a resident (hence Resident Return Visa).

For the full rules and form for RRV (very simple basically) go to the Immi website and search for RRV.




Pauljew said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in a similar position and just wanted some clarification.
> 
> ...


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,

I need a help regarding the initial entry date and place.

I have received visa under 190 sub class (SS from SA) and my initial entry date is August 28th 2013. My question is do I need to enter SA by 28th August 2013? Or it would be fine if I enter Sydney before 28th and move to SA on first of September.

Please share your knowledge on this.


----------

